

Pricing an online service - ppolsinelli
http://pietro.open-lab.com/2009/11/03/pricing-an-online-service/

======
DenisM
This post raises some important questions and has great links to places where
other similar questions can be raised and discussed.

However I disagree with one thing: having a single price point is the single
most expensive mistake you will ever make in your company. Where you make the
mistake is in assuming that what you think is good for you (simplicity of
single price point) is also good for your users. Don't do this - validate the
assumption. For what it's worth, many others did and they found that having
three distinct choices is optimal - less than that and you are leaving money
on the table, more than that and you confuse people.

~~~
ppolsinelli
In the post I am claiming simplicity as something that users will appreciate,
not the producer. Your is an argument which assumes that "segmentation" is
better than a unique price, which is the very assumption of classical texts,
and which I doubt - its one of the points I make in the post.

Of course, I may be wrong...

